
A Year in the Life of a Software Consultant - ogennadi
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1_A-arPsOTAimQg8x2eChtOOBC26wwSGWV4vmL3m_jt0
======
ogennadi
Author here. I posted the article since I've found few examples of techies
detailing their work life (e.g [1]). Interested to know how others work.

[1] [https://www.quora.com/What-does-a-typical-day-of-a-quant-
tra...](https://www.quora.com/What-does-a-typical-day-of-a-quant-trader-look-
like)

